# Raw Meaty Bones



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I just gave Max a beef soup bone, today. I have NEVER seen him hold on to something and chew as long as he did this bone. (I took most of the meet off of it). So happy to see him interested in chewing something other than my skin.









How long can you let them keep that bone for? Do they go bad??


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am wondering about this too. I always get the bones filled with smooshy stuff at the pet store, Rex loves them!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> I am wondering about this too. I always get the bones filled with smooshy stuff at the pet store, Rex loves them![/B]


no, this is actually a real cow soup bone from the super market. I read it's good for their teeth. I was wondering how safe they are to let them keep it a while.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> no, this is actually a real cow soup bone from the super market. I read it's good for their teeth. I was wondering how safe they are to let them keep it a while.[/B]


I remember reading something about this a while back and it might have even been on that other forum. Anyway, the issue was whether or not to cook them before giving to the pet. Is this bone actually raw or has it been smoked or cured in some way? My concern would be bacteria growth. I did not research the archives but you might want to take a look there. Sorry I could not help, but I do not give Sassy real bones. There are safe man-made bones that you can use for dental care. These will do the same thing as the cow soup bone.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

It was just a raw bone, a small one...small enough that he was carrying it around everywhere with him...he never does that. I did feel a bit nervous about bacteria, though....I kept a close eye on him, almost imaginng that he was sick...he wasn't. I did throw it away after I posted, though...I just didn't completely trust it. Not until I read more about it....to ease my mind.

I read many give their little dogs chicken necks in peices because the calcium is good for them. I guess organic chicken would be better for them. I just god organic brown eggs, 4 bucks a dozen but supposed to be healthier and chemical free.

I will tell you one thing, though...his breath smelled like milk after bone chewing for a good hour. I will give him another again...but, after I do some more reading....on safety.


----------

